# Ονομασίες ξένων εντύπων — χρηστικοί κανόνες



## Zazula (Apr 2, 2009)

Συχνά προκύπτει η ανάγκη να χρησιμοποιήσουμε στο κείμενό μας τίτλους ξένων εντύπων. Θα προσπαθήσουμε λοιπόν εδώ να συνοψίσουμε τους κανόνες που διέπουν την ορθή χρήση τους.

*1. Μετάφραση ή μεταγραφή (ή τίποτα από τα δύο);*
Στην πλειονότητα των περιπτώσεων το όνομα του ξένου εντύπου μεταγράφεται (σύμφωνα με τον ισχύοντα κανόνα που επιβάλλει την απλογράφηση, δηλ. «_Ντέιλι Μίρορ_» αντί «_Ντέιλυ Μίρρορ_» για την _Daily Mirror_). Ταυτόχρονα ισχύει και ο έτερος κανόνας της μεταγραφής, σύμφωνα με τον οποίο (επειδή μία λέξη στα ελληνικά είναι το πολύ προπαροξύτονη) το μοναδικό τονικό σημάδι μπαίνει σε όποια από τις τρεις τελευταίες συλλαβές τονίζεται (έστω και δευτερευόντως).
Ένας ακόμη κανόνας της μεταγραφής επιτρέπει τη διατήρηση παρεφθαρμένων ή και λανθασμένων προφορών ξενικών ονομάτων οι οποίες έχουν πλέον παγιωθεί, κι έτσι λέμε Γιβραλτάρ κι όχι Τζιμπράλτερ. Ωστόσο, στα ονόματα των εντύπων είναι προτιμότερο να μεταγράφεται η ορθή προφορά — κι επομένως θα πούμε «η _Τζιμπράλτερ Κρόνικλ_» αναφερόμενοι στην εφημερίδα _Gibraltar Chronicle_. Εκεί όπου η προφορά είναι μεν ορθή αλλά έχει παγιωθεί μη απλογραφημένη, τη διατηρούμε — κι έτσι γράφουμε «η _Τόκυο Σπορτς_» για την εφημερίδα _Tokyo Sports_.
Σε αρκετά λογοτεχνικά κείμενα ή εν γένει σε περιπτώσεις όπου αυτό επιβάλλεται για λόγους στυλ ή και συγκειμένου (π.χ. η ονομασία τού εντύπου συνδέεται με την πλοκή), είναι προτιμότερη η μετάφραση από τη μεταγραφή.
Τέλος, σε ακαδημαϊκά και τεχνικά κείμενα προτιμάται η διατήρηση του τίτλου σε λατινική γραφή. Εκεί ενδεχομένως να χρειαστεί, στην πρώτη εμφάνιση του εντύπου στο κείμενο, μεταγραφή ή μετάφραση εντός παρενθέσεως. Για την παράθεση βιβλιογραφίας η οποία περιέχει ξένα έντυπα, θα πρέπει να ακολουθείτε κατά περίπτωση τον οδηγό που (πρέπει να) σας έχει δοθεί: Citation.

*2. Τρόπος επισήμανσης*
Κατά κανόνα οι τίτλοι των εντύπων αναγράφονται με _πλάγια_ γραφή. Σε περίπτωση που είτε δεν χρησιμοποιείται στο συγκεκριμένο κείμενο πλάγια γραφή για τεχνικούς λόγους (π.χ. γραφομηχανή, ASCII) ή η πλάγια γραφή δηλώνει κάτι διαφορετικό (π.χ. διάλογος εκτός κάδρου στον υποτιτλισμό), τότε ο τίτλος τού εντύπου μπαίνει σε εισαγωγικά.
Βέλτιστη πρακτική αποτελεί επίσης να προηγείται του τίτλου ο αντίστοιχος χαρακτηρισμός τού είδους τού εντύπου: «η εφημερίδα», «το περιοδικό», «η επιθεώρηση» κ.λπ. Έτσι λοιπόν θα πούμε: «η εφημερίδα _Πράβντα_», «το περιοδικό _Νιούσγουικ_» κ.ο.κ.

*3. Έναρθροι τίτλοι εντύπων*
Το άρθρο που αποτελεί μέρος τής ονομασίας ενός ξένου εντύπου κατά κανόνα παραλείπεται. Επομένως η εφημερίδα _The Wall Street Journal_ μεταγράφεται ως εξής: «η εφημερίδα _Γουόλ Στριτ Τζέρναλ_». Ωστόσο, υπάρχουν έντυπα —προερχόμενα κυρίως από χώρες με τη γλώσσα των οποίων δεν υπάρχει μεγάλη εξοικείωση στην Ελλάδα— στα οποία είτε το άρθρο τού τίτλου τους έχει επικρατήσει να προφέρεται μαζί με την υπόλοιπη ονομασία τους (όπως λ.χ. στην αιγυπτιακή εφημερίδα _Αλ Αχράμ_, όπου το «αλ» είναι άρθρο) είτε ακόμα δεν είμαστε καν σε θέση να γνωρίζουμε ότι πρόκειται για άρθρο (όπως λ.χ. εάν σε αγγλικό κείμενο βρούμε να αναφέρεται η μαλτέζικη εφημερίδα _It-Torċa_, δύσκολα θα αντιληφθούμε ότι το «ιτ» είναι άρθρο αν δεν γνωρίζουμε και μαλτέζικα).
Δυστυχώς στη μέση υπάρχει και μια γκρίζα ζώνη που αφορά γλώσσες με ικανή —αλλά όχι τόσο καθολική όπως συμβαίνει με την αγγλική— εξοικείωση στο ελληνικό περιβάλλον· αναφέρομαι στη γαλλική, την ιταλική, τη γερμανική και την ισπανική. Εάν ακολουθήσουμε τον βασικό κανόνα που προανέφερα, τότε πρέπει να λέμε «οι εφημερίδες _Μοντ_, _Στάμπα_, _Βελτ_, _Παΐς_» — ωστόσο θα γνωρίζετε ήδη ότι συχνότατα αναφέρονται έναρθρα: «οι εφημερίδες _Λε Μοντ_, _Λα_ _Στάμπα_, _Ντι_ _Βελτ_, _Ελ_ _Παΐς_».

*4. Γένος*
Το γένος τού μεταγραφόμενου εντύπου είναι αυτό τού προσδιοριστικού ουσιαστικού που προτάσσουμε (βλ. §2 ανωτέρω). Το ίδιο ισχύει και όταν δεν μεταγράφουμε τον τίτλο, αλλά απλώς τον αφήνουμε με λατινικά στοιχεία (βλ. §1 ανωτέρω). Όπως ήδη είπαμε, το καλό με το να αναφέρεται πριν από τον τίτλο τού εντύπου τι είναι αυτό (π.χ. «βραβεύτηκε από το περιοδικό _Κομιουνικέισον Αρτς_», «το άρθρο της εφημερίδας _Τάιμς_» κ.ο.κ.) μας βοηθά να αποφεύγουμε και περιπτώσεις αμηχανίας λόγω κλίσεως. Αν όμως η επανάληψη γίνεται κουραστική, τότε δεν ξαναγράφουμε ότι πρόκειται για εφημερίδα ή περιοδικό, αλλά κρατάμε το γένος (θηλυκό και ουδέτερο αντίστοιχα). Το να βάλουμε το άρθρο που αντιστοιχεί στο γένος του μεταφράσματος της μεταγραφόμενης ονομασίας ενός εντύπου είναι λάθος: Επομένως είναι _Η Ιζβέστια_ (κι όχι _τα_ Ιζβέστια, επειδή σημαίνει _Τα Νέα_), _Η Τάιμς_ (κι όχι _οι_ Τάιμς, επειδή σημαίνει _Οι Καιροί_), _ΤΟ Βογκ_ (κι όχι _η_ Βογκ, επειδή σημαίνει _Η Μόδα_), _Η Ομπζέρβερ_ (κι όχι _ο_ Ομπζέρβερ, επειδή σημαίνει _Ο Παρατηρητής_) κ.ο.κ.
Το γένος του μεταφραζόμενου εντύπου —κανόνας που ισχύει και για τα αμιγώς ελληνικά έντυπα— είναι αυτό τού προσδιοριστικού ουσιαστικού, μόνο στην περίπτωση που όντως το προτάσσουμε (το περιοδικό _Ταχυδρόμος_, η εφημερίδα _Ελεύθερος_, το περιοδικό _Γυναίκα_, η εφημερίδα _Έθνος_). Από τη στιγμή που δεν προτάσσεται κάποιο προσδιοριστικό ουσιαστικό, τότε το γένος τού τίτλου τού εντύπου είναι το γένος της λέξης που συνιστά αυτόν τον τίτλο —δηλαδή ο _Ταχυδρόμος_, ο _Ελεύθερος_, η _Γυναίκα_, το _Έθνος_— και ακολουθείται κανονικά η κλίση του όπου χρειάζεται («γράφει σχετικά ο _Ταχυδρόμος_», «φωτογραφήθηκε για τη _Γυναίκα_», «μαζικές απολύσεις στο _Βήμα_», «έδωσε συνέντευξη στα _Νέα_» κ.ο.κ.).
Η λογική πίσω από τον κανόνα για το ενιαίο γένος των μεταγραφόμενων τίτλων εντύπων είναι απλή: Δεν είμαστε υποχρεωμένοι να γνωρίζουμε τη γλώσσα προέλευσης ώστε να είμαστε σε θέση να διακρίνουμε το γένος σε μια ξενική λέξη — οπότε το μόνο που μας νοιάζει είναι το εάν πρόκειται για εφημερίδα ή περιοδικό. Αλλά στους μεταφρασμένους και στους ελληνικούς τίτλους εντύπων, έχουμε μπροστά μας μια λέξη της δικής μας γλώσσας· επομένως γνωρίζουμε άριστα την κλιτική της συμπεριφορά, και δεν υπάρχει κανένας απολύτως λόγος να της την στερούμε και να βαρβαρίζουμε: «γράφει σχετικά το _Ταχυδρόμος_», «αφιέρωμα του _Γυναίκα_», «μαζικές απολύσεις στη _Βήμα_», «αύξησε τις πωλήσεις της η _Τα_ _Νέα_» κ.λπ. Εάν μας αρέσει υπερβολικά η συνέπεια στο είδος τού εντύπου, οφείλουμε να προτάσσουμε το αντίστοιχο προσδιοριστικό ουσιαστικό στα μεταφρασμένα και ελληνικά ονόματα· αν όμως δεν το κάνουμε, τότε ας εναρμονιζόμαστε με την κλιτική συμπεριφορά του καθενός κι ας μην προβαίνουμε σε αλλαγές φύλου που έχουν οδυνηρές συνέπειες στο γλωσσικό αισθητήριο του Έλληνα.

*5. Επέκταση του κανόνα για το γένος και αλλού*
Ο προαναφερθείς κανόνας της §4 μπορεί κατ' αναλογία να χρησιμοποιηθεί και σε άλλα είδη έργων, όπως λ.χ. σε τίτλους βιβλίων, πινάκων ζωγραφικής κ.λπ. Επίσης και σε επωνυμίες εταιρειών. Σε κάθε περίπτωση μπορεί να γίνεται χρήση προσδιοριστικού ουσιαστικού για να ορίζεται και το γένος, αλλά όταν έχουμε να κάνουμε με μεταφρασμένο τίτλο ή ελληνική επωνυμία και δεν βάλουμε προσδιοριστικό, τότε το γένος της λέξης παραμένει αδιαφοροποίητο, αυτό που μας λέει η γραμματική (κι όχι η ιδιότητα του φέροντος τη συγκεκριμένη ονομασία). Έτσι: «το βιβλίο _Ακατανίκητοι_» αλλά «οι _Ακατανίκητοι_», «ο πίνακας _Γκερνίκα_» αλλά «η _Γκερνίκα_», «η εταιρεία Άκτωρ» αλλά «ο Άκτωρ» (ομοίως ο Τιτάν κ.λπ.).


----------



## nickel (Apr 2, 2009)

Χορταστικό και εξαιρετικά χρήσιμο. Ίσως θα πρέπει να προσθέσουμε / επαναλάβουμε και μερικές γνωστές εξαιρέσεις και να αποφασίσουμε αν θα τις επιτρέψουμε ή να αρχίσουμε να τις αποφεύγουμε. Αναφέρομαι στις περιπτώσεις κάποιων γνωστών εντύπων που μηχανικά μεταφράζουμε μέσα μας με αποτέλεσμα να λέμε: οι Τάιμς / στους Τάιμς (του Λονδίνου / της Νέας Υόρκης — ένας φίλος, μάλιστα, φωνάζει και ωρύεται ότι είναι σήμα κατατεθέν και θα ήθελε _Νιου Γιορκ Τάιμς_), του Γκάρντιαν, του Ομπσέρβερ (ή και _Ομπζέρβερ_), στον Εκόνομιστ (σπανιότατο το _Ικόνομιστ_). Είναι τόσο οικεία και τόσο συχνά παρέα με το «λανθασμένο» άρθρο που θα τα κάνεις τα στραβά μάτια, όχι;


----------



## Zazula (Apr 2, 2009)

Εγώ πάντως σε αυτές τις «δημοφιλείς με λανθασμένο γένος» ονομασίες είναι που προσθέτω συστηματικά το προσδιοριστικό ουσιαστικό για να είμαι σίγουρος και να αισθάνομαι και συνεπής. Την υβριδική κατασκευή (Τάιμς του Λονδίνου / της Νέας Υόρκης) την αποφεύγω, πάλι για λόγους συνέπειας (όπως λ.χ. δεν γράφω «η Ποστ της Ουάσινγκτον»). Οι εφημερίδες _Γκάρντιαν_ και _Ομπζέρβερ_ δεν μου γεννούν κανένα πρόβλημα με το θηλυκό άρθρο, διότι συν τοις άλλοις τα μεταφράσματα μπορούν κάλλιστα να αναφέρονται και σε γυναίκα (με λίγη καλή θέληση και πολλή προσπάθεια ). Η δε _Τάιμς_ ακούγεται το ίδιο και με το «η» και με το «οι», οπότε η απομάκρνση από το «λανθασμένο γένος» είναι εύκολη — ακουστικά τουλάχιστον. Το περιοδικό _Εκόνομιστ_ ποτέ δεν μου πήγε να το πω αρσενικό. Αποδέχθηκα όμως την παρεφθαρμένη μεταγραφή του (αντί του ορθού _Ικόνομιστ_) διότι αφενός μεν είναι σχεδόν καθολικά παγιωμένη, κι αφετέρου με «παρασύρει» το economic(s) που προφέρεται και με αρχικό /e/.


----------



## sarant (Apr 2, 2009)

Εξαιρετικό ποστ. Νιώθω πειρασμό να το διαφημισω/αναδημοσιεύσω στο ιστολόγιο, αλλά θα τα μπλέξουμε φοβάμαι.


----------



## tsioutsiou (Apr 2, 2009)

> 5. Επέκταση του κανόνα για το γένος και αλλού
> Ο προαναφερθείς κανόνας της §4 μπορεί κατ' αναλογία να χρησιμοποιηθεί και σε άλλα είδη έργων, όπως λ.χ. σε τίτλους βιβλίων, πινάκων ζωγραφικής κ.λπ. Επίσης και σε επωνυμίες εταιρειών. Σε κάθε περίπτωση μπορεί να γίνεται χρήση προσδιοριστικού ουσιαστικού για να ορίζεται και το γένος, αλλά όταν έχουμε να κάνουμε με μεταφρασμένο τίτλο ή ελληνική επωνυμία και δεν βάλουμε προσδιοριστικό, τότε το γένος της λέξης παραμένει αδιαφοροποίητο, αυτό που μας λέει η γραμματική (κι όχι η ιδιότητα του φέροντος τη συγκεκριμένη ονομασία). Έτσι: «το βιβλίο Ακατανίκητοι» αλλά «οι Ακατανίκητοι», «ο πίνακας Γκερνίκα» αλλά «η Γκερνίκα», «η εταιρεία Άκτωρ» αλλά «ο Άκτωρ» (ομοίως ο Τιτάν κ.λπ.).


Aυτό, νομίζω, είναι το εύκολο. Το προβληματάκι είναι στο: 
η σύνθεση του _Λυκόφωτος των Θεών_
η σύνθεση του _Λυκόφως των Θεών_
η σύνθεση του _Το Λυκόφως των Θεών_


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 2, 2009)

Εξαιρετικό σημείωμα! Ευχαριστούμε, Ζαζ!


----------



## Zazula (Apr 2, 2009)

tsioutsiou said:


> Aυτό, νομίζω, είναι το εύκολο. Το προβληματάκι είναι στο:
> η σύνθεση του _Λυκόφωτος των Θεών_
> η σύνθεση του _Λυκόφως των Θεών_
> η σύνθεση του _Το Λυκόφως των Θεών_



Βάσει αυτών που προαναφέρθηκαν, και καθώς εδώ έχουμε *μετάφραση* του τίτλου, θα πρέπει να επιλέξουμε ανάμεσα στα εξής:

Χρήση προσδιοριστικού ουσιαστικού το οποίο προτάσσεται και ρυθμίζει το γένος και την κλιτική συμπεριφορά: η σύνθεση του έργου / του μουσικού δράματος / της όπερας _Το_ _Λυκόφως των Θεών_. Σε αυτή την περίπτωση η επιλογή του προσδιοριστικού ουσιαστικού, αν δηλαδή θα το χαρακτηρίσουμε «έργο» _(ουδ.)_ ή «όπερα» _(θηλ.)_, θα μας προσφέρει την απάντηση και για το πώς θα χειριζόμαστε το γένος από 'κεί και πέρα: η όπερα _Το_ _Λυκόφως των Θεών _ξεχωρίζει για το λιμπρέτο της.
Παράλειψη προτασσόμενου προσδιορισμού και υιοθέτηση του τίτλου τού έργου ως μοναδικού προσδιοριστικού, το οποίο ορίζει γένος και κλιτική συμπεριφορά: η σύνθεση του _Λυκόφωτος των Θεών_ περιέχει και το γνωστό «πένθιμο εμβατήριο»· κατ' εμέ _Το_ _Λυκόφως των Θεών _ξεχωρίζει για το λιμπρέτο του.


----------



## nickel (Apr 2, 2009)

Zazula said:


> Παράλειψη προτασσόμενου προσδιορισμού και υιοθέτηση του τίτλου τού έργου ως μοναδικού προσδιοριστικού, το οποίο ορίζει γένος και κλιτική συμπεριφορά: η σύνθεση του _Λυκόφωτος των Θεών_ περιέχει και το γνωστό «πένθιμο εμβατήριο»· κατ' εμέ _Το_ _Λυκόφως των Θεών _ξεχωρίζει για το λιμπρέτο του.


Καλησπέρα. Συμφωνώ, με μια μικρή και αστεία διαφοροποίηση:

Αυτό:
κατ' εμέ _Το Λυκόφως των Θεών_ ξεχωρίζει για το λιμπρέτο του
θα το έγραφα:
κατ' εμέ το _Λυκόφως των θεών_ ξεχωρίζει για το λιμπρέτο του
όπως άλλωστε θα έγραφα και:
η σύνθεση τού _Λυκόφωτος των θεών_.

Θεωρώ δηλαδή ότι πρέπει να υπάρχει άρθρο ανεξάρτητο από τον τίτλο, απέξω από τον τίτλο, είτε αυτός είναι σε πλάγια είτε σε εισαγωγικά.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 2, 2009)

Έχεις δίκιο, Νίκο, για το άρθρο. :) Για την ύπαρξη μόνον ενός κεφαλαίου (δηλ. του πρώτου γράμματος μόνο) στους τίτλους βιβλίων, έργων κλπ, η συζήτηση βρίσκεται εδώ: Κεφαλαία αρχικά σε τίτλους.


----------



## Ambrose (Apr 29, 2009)

Δεν ξέρω αν αυτό είναι το κατάλληλο νήμα γι' αυτή την ερώτηση:

τι κάνουμε σε περιπτώσεις πακέτων λογισμικού; Λέμε π.χ. τα Windows, προφανώς επειδή ο Έλληνας λαμβάνει υπόψη τον πληθυντικό και τα παράθυρα. Τυπικά όμως, είναι το λειτουργικό σύστημα των Windows. Έχουμε π.χ. το Photoshop, οπότε εκεί κανένα πρόβλημα. Σε περιπτώσεις όμως που δεν του αρέσει το ουδέτερο, τι κάνουμε; Είναι ο Flash Player ή το (πρόγραμμα) Flash Player; Η Javascript ή το Javascript;


----------



## stathis (Apr 29, 2009)

Αν και τα πράγματα δεν είναι πάντα ξεκάθαρα, συνήθως στην πράξη υπάρχει μια άτυπη συμφωνία για τα γένη. Π.χ. η Access, ο Firefox, ο Acrobat κλπ. Η λογική πίσω από την επιλογή του γένους δεν είναι πάντα ορατή, σε μένα τουλάχιστον. Είθισται πάντως τα λήγοντα σε -er να θεωρούνται αρσενικού γένους: ο Media Player, ο Exchange Server κλπ. Πάντως, ο κανόνας αυτός δεν είναι απόλυτος ούτε καν στα πλαίσια των "επίσημων" μεταφράσεων της Microsoft: ακόμη δεν έχω καταλάβει αν το "σωστό" (κατά Microsoft) είναι ο ή το Publisher, και ο ή το Windows Live (πρώην MSN) Messenger.

Αν σε προβληματίζουν συγκεκριμένα προϊόντα λογισμικού, μπορούμε να τα δούμε κατά περίπτωση.


----------



## Ambrose (Apr 29, 2009)

Ας πάρουμε για παράδειγμα τον Flash Player. Για μένα είναι πάντα ο Flash Player. Το Google όμως διαφωνεί. Συντριπτική η νίκη του ουδέτερου. Οπότε, μάλλον θα ακολουθήσω το ένστικτό μου, από τη στιγμή που δεν μας βρίσκεται κάτι κοινώς αποδεκτό και συμπεφωνημένο. 

Thanks!


----------



## nickel (Apr 29, 2009)

Όπως είπατε, συχνότατα και λογικότατα είναι τα δύο άρθρα, π.χ. τα Windows ή το (λειτουργικό σύστημα) Windows. Ομοίως, ο Flash Player ή το (πρόγραμμα) Flash Player. Συνήθως το δεύτερο είναι πιο formal, ιδιαίτερα αν στην πρώτη αναφορά βάλεις και το παρεμβαλλόμενο ουσιαστικό.


----------



## stathis (Apr 29, 2009)

nickel said:


> Όπως είπατε, συχνότατα και λογικότατα είναι τα δύο άρθρα, π.χ. τα Windows ή το (λειτουργικό σύστημα) Windows.


Συγγνώμη, αλλά πιστεύω ότι δεν υπάρχει άνθρωπος που να έχει πει ή γράψει ποτέ "*το* Windows".


----------



## nickel (Apr 29, 2009)

stathis said:


> Συγγνώμη, αλλά πιστεύω ότι δεν υπάρχει άνθρωπος που να έχει πει ή γράψει ποτέ "*το* Windows".


Όχι, δεν αναφέρομαι σε ανθρώπους, σε λεξικογράφους αναφέρομαι. Όπως αυτόν που έγραψε αυτό το Λεξικό Πληροφορικής. :)


----------



## stathis (Apr 29, 2009)

nickel said:


> Όχι, δεν αναφέρομαι σε ανθρώπους, σε λεξικογράφους αναφέρομαι.


Είπα κι εγώ...


----------



## SBE (Apr 29, 2009)

Εγώ πάντως όλα ουδέτερα τα λέω. Το άξες, το φάιρφοξ, το εξπλόρερ, το πάμπλισερ, το γουόρντ, το όπεν όφις (κι ο κατηραμένος όφις), το φότοσοπ, το άκρομπατ κλπ. Μου φαίνονται πιο φυσιολογικά έτσι.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 30, 2009)

Στη συντριπτική τους πλειονότητα κι εγώ τα λέω στον ενικό τού ουδετέρου (με τη λογική πως πρόκειται για «*το* πρόγραμμα / λογισμικό / λειτουργικό (σύστημα)», και πάντως τα γράφω έτσι (και στην πρώτη αναφορά φροντίζω να προσθέσω και το παρεμβαλλόμενο ουσιαστικό).

Εννοείται ότι τα Windows έχουν μία ακατανίκητη έλξη προς τον πληθυντικό (δείτε πώς τα 'γραψα μόλις), η οποία φρονώ πως είναι κάτι πολύ ισχυρότερο και από την αντίληψή μας ότι αποτελούν οικογένεια λειτουργικών με πολλές εκδόσεις, και από το ότι αναγνωρίζουμε πως πρόκειται για μια λέξη στον πληθυντικό (που σημαίνει «παράθυρα»): Διότι, ακόμη κι όταν αναφερόμαστε σε μία συγκεκριμένη έκδοσή τους (κι όχι γενικά κι αόριστα), κι ακόμη όταν δεν τα αναφέρουμε καν, πάλι λέμε «_τα_ ΧΡ και _τα_ Vista».

Για τις γλώσσες προγραμματισμού χρησιμοποιούμε αποκλειστικά το θηλυκό γένος, διότι νοείται ότι παρεμβάλλεται το «(η) γλώσσα»: η Assembly, η Basic, η Pascal, η Cobol, η Fortran, η C, η Lisp, η Delphi, η Perl, η Python, η HTML, η Java, η ΡΗΡ, η VBA κ.ο.κ.

Για τα προγράμματα διαχείρισης βάσεων δεδομένων χρησιμοποιούμε συνηθέστερα το θηλυκό γένος, διότι νοείται ότι παρεμβάλλεται το «(η) βάση»: η Access, η SQL, η dBase κ.ο.κ. Εξαίρεση το FileMaker (δεν αποκλείω κάποιοι να το λένε και αρσενικό) και ο SQL Server (για τα προγράμματα που εμπεριέχουν τον όρο server θα αναφερθώ ξεχωριστά παρακάτω).

Πάντως όσον αφορά εν γένει τα προγράμματα των οποίων οι ονομασίες καταλήγουν σε _-er_ (το λέω με αφορμή το FileMaker) έχουμε την τάση, απουσία παρεμβαλλόμενου ουσιαστικού, να τα δεχθούμε ως αρσενικά ή ουδέτερα — αλλά πάντως όχι θηλυκά. Το αίτιο για αυτό εκτιμώ πως βρίσκεται στην ένταξη στην ελληνική γλώσσα πολλών λέξεων ξενικής προέλευσης εις _-ερ_, που όλες τους είναι ή αρσενικού ή ουδετέρου γένους. Σε κάθε περίπτωση, λοιπόν, είναι αναμενόμενο να βρίσκουμε και πολλά αρσενικά Media/Flash/VLC Player, μαζί με τα ουδέτερα (το γένος που προσωπικά βρίσκω ορθότερο και χρησιμοποιώ). Για το Publisher και το Messenger υποθέτω ισχύει το ίδιο, αλλά και πάλι εγώ υποστηρίζω την ορθότητα του ουδετέρου γένους και αυτό χρησιμοποιώ. (Η ορθότητα εδώ λέγεται με την έννοια της συνέπειας για την οποία έχουμε τόσο μιλήσει στο παρόν νήμα, αλλά και της προβλεψιμότητας.)

Για τα προγράμματα της κατηγορίας Server χρησιμοποιούμε αποκλειστικά το αρσενικό γένος διότι νοείται ότι παρεμβάλλεται το «(ο) διακομιστής, (ο) εξυπηρετητής»: ο Windows Server 2003/2008, o Home Server, o ISA Server, o Exchange Server, o Office Live Communications Server, ο SQL Server κ.ο.κ. Εξαίρεση έχουμε σε ορισμένα προγράμματα όπου το server στην ονομασία τους μπορεί να δηλώνει απλώς πως πρόκειται για την έκδοση του προγράμματος ειδικά για διακομιστές.

Για τα προγράμματα πλοήγησης χρησιμοποιούμε συνηθέστερα το αρσενικό γένος, διότι νοείται ότι παρεμβάλλεται το «(ο) φυλλομετρητής»: o Internet Explorer, o Firefox, o Netscape, o Chrome, o Opera, o Safari κ.ο.κ.

Εκεί που παρατηρώ ότι το είδος τού προγράμματος είναι «αόρατο» και δεν επιβάλλει το δικό του γραμματικό γένος είναι στους επεξεργαστές κειμένου. Μας είναι αδιανόητο να πούμε _ο_ Word (υπονοώντας «ο επεξεργαστής κειμένου Word»), αλλά κι ανέκαθεν για όλα τα προγράμματα της κατηγορίας θυμάμαι ότι χρησιμοποιούσαμε το ουδέτερο γένος: τo PW, το WordPerfect.

Τέλος έχω να πω ότι το μετάφρασμα της ονομασίας ενός λογισμικού εν γένει δεν επηρεάζει την επιλογή μας για το γραμματικό γένος στα ελληνικά (όπως συμβαίνει με τις ονομασίες εντύπων που συζητήσαμε εδώ παλαιότερα) — γι' αυτό και λέμε _το_ Word (όχι «η»), _το_ Acrobat (όχι «ο»), _το_ Illustrator (όχι «ο»), _το_ Nero (όχι «ο»), o Opera (όχι «η»), o Safari (όχι «το»), η Python (όχι «ο»), το Grand Theft Auto (όχι «η») κ.λπ.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 27, 2009)

nickel said:


> Ίσως θα πρέπει να προσθέσουμε / επαναλάβουμε και μερικές γνωστές εξαιρέσεις και να αποφασίσουμε αν θα τις επιτρέψουμε ή να αρχίσουμε να τις αποφεύγουμε. Αναφέρομαι στις περιπτώσεις κάποιων γνωστών εντύπων που μηχανικά μεταφράζουμε μέσα μας με αποτέλεσμα να λέμε: οι Τάιμς / στους Τάιμς (του Λονδίνου / της Νέας Υόρκης — ένας φίλος, μάλιστα, φωνάζει και ωρύεται ότι είναι σήμα κατατεθέν και θα ήθελε _Νιου Γιορκ Τάιμς_), του Γκάρντιαν, του Ομπσέρβερ (ή και _Ομπζέρβερ_), στον Εκόνομιστ (σπανιότατο το _Ικόνομιστ_). Είναι τόσο οικεία και τόσο συχνά παρέα με το «λανθασμένο» άρθρο που θα τα κάνεις τα στραβά μάτια, όχι;


Αξίζει να σημειωθεί ότι μία εφημερίδα που είναι «αρσενική» στη γλώσσα της, και μάλιστα έναρθρη, μας είναι φυσικότερο να την πούμε με το «η»: αναφέρομαι στη _Φιγκαρό_.


----------



## nickel (Jun 27, 2009)

Και «η Μοντ», πού τη βάζεις τη Μοντ; Με ένα τεράστιο «Le» επίσης.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 27, 2009)

Zazula said:


> Αξίζει να σημειωθεί ότι μία εφημερίδα που είναι «αρσενική» στη γλώσσα της, και μάλιστα έναρθρη, μας είναι φυσικότερο να την πούμε με το «η»: αναφέρομαι στη _Φιγκαρό_.



Και η ιταλική _Μεσσατζέρο_ (il Messaggero) και φαντάζομαι πολλές ακόμη όσο πιο «αδιαφανής» γίνεται η γλώσσα (και δεν αρχίζει να μπαίνει σετάκι το άρθρο της όπως στα παραδείγματα στο εισαγωγικό του Ζάζουλα...)


----------

